# mod_php probllem

## SouthOfHeaven

ive searched the forum on errors with mod_php and i did a bunch of stuff to try to get it working but nothing works.

in apache.conf i have 

```

LoadModule php4_module  extramodules/libphp4.so

AddModule mod_php4.c

Include conf/addon-modules/mod_php.conf

```

i start apache with 

```
apachectl start
```

 then i have this little test script in one of my vhost directories the test file looks like this

test.php

```

<html>

<head><title>PHP Info</title></head>

<body>

<?

php phpinfo();

echo "this is a test<p>";

?>

test

</body>

</html>

```

and well if i try to access the page nothing shows up, but the page gets the title, there is also nothing useful in my apache error_log. Id appreciiate any help please.

----------

## Woland

Create a file called phpinfo.php where your browser can get to it.  The file only needs one line:

```

<? phpinfo() ?>

```

Try opening that with your browser, and see what you get.

----------

## pjp

Wody's issue has been split off to apache / php and PHP4 option.

----------

## ozt

apachectl stop

/etc/init.d/apache start

..once again: IT WORKED FOR ME  :Very Happy: 

----------

